# Babies need a home, North Wales UK



## birdy101 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have male and female babies, of 5 weeks, 9 weeks, and 11 weeks.
They are albino, light brown and white, dark brown and white, and black and white.
I would give these rats away as they are getting to big for the cage they are in, although a donation would of course be welcome 

if you are interested please contact me at [email protected] 
or 
[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

it is a shame i live in surrey :-( otherwise i would have been glad to help... and i don't have a car :-(


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Was this an accidental litter? Depending on circumstances, you may be able to put in the rehoming section of FR, which is a UK based forum - http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community/


----------

